# Hello everyone!



## glitterfish (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi guys! I just joined the forum to ask a question about sedatives and I think Ill stay! Seems to be a lot of friendly people here and I love to talk about my cats! :lol: 

I am 26 and live in Brooklyn, NY with my 4 kitties. They are Shadow, Gato, Jinxy and Suzy Q. I will post pics in the photo section soon! I also am a fancy goldfish enthusiast, I currently own 28 goldfish in 4 tanks ranging from 30-75 gallons. I also have a red eared slider turtle and a blue tongue skink. 

I am moving to MN with my fiance in August and am very excited as I dont really like the city! Guess Im more of a small town girl. :wink: 

Well just wanted to say hello and I am looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello, and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I LOVE the picture of Gato!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, glitterfish! Welcome.  I'm happy you are enjoying the Cat Forum.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

hi Glitterfish!
Its CiscoKidd from Kokos Very Happy
I'm brand new here as well!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitties you got there!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm glad you decided to stay. Have fun and enjoy the board


----------



## glitterfish (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the wonderful welcome guys! 

Hey Kaia, its a small world huh? 

dmcwlvssr, you have such beautiful cats! I love the blue eyes. :love2


----------

